# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Should I Hire a Company To Do It For Me?

## mobwicket

Hi, how's everyone here? I came back and I have a few questions about investing my money and time to have a website successful for my business which is a fashion store. I notice that online advertising becomes the marketing trend. In connection with it, a friend suggested me to look into social media marketing. However, i understand that before doing so, I need to know a lot about what my target market needs. I believe that there is no easy way to make it work for me and boost my online reputation at once. In that case, How? Should I hire a company to do it for me? Any other options from experts here?

----------


## gab

I think a website is a must. You can always add smaller media later if you desire, like twitter or facebook.

If I were you, I would check out some reputable hosting company. I had all my client's websites hosted at GoDaddy and I don't have a single complaint. 

They also offer website builder and an online shop you can create yourself without any knowledge of webcoding. I did make the websites myself, but I did use their Quick Shopping Cart feature. We used PayPal for payment processing.

If you have a good quality website with lots of relevant keywords, Google will index it and you will show up on google search based on your popularity and relevance to user's search.

I think advertising companies overcharge for something you can do yourself. 

Good luck.

----------


## bianca888

I think that if you have the resources, you may do so. Presently, businesses requires website to take care of its marketing strategies. 

Your friend is correct when he/she mentioned about utilizing social media. I guess it is ideal for businesses that is just starting.

----------


## mobwicket

I don't know a lot about social media marketing and search engine optimization. Right now I'm leaning towards doing what my friend said. She's even suggested an SEO company though she admitted that she didn't know how much it'll cost. Any idea how much sites like this charge?

----------


## Samael

It really depends. One of the best ways to boost your SEO is by blogging about things that are relevant to your business on a regular basis. That will give you a much bigger boost than most SEO companies would, but it can be a bit time consuming.

The problem is, it's hard to find a good SEO company, since most will just tell you to increase your Google Adwords spend. Might as well do that yourself. IMO, if you want to focus on SEO, hire a good local web developer to get the infrastructure done right (ask your circle of friends and professional contacts if they know anyone), and then do the day-to-day work yourself. Or hire an SEO consultant to get you up to speed, but don't rely on them to consistently boost your rankings.

----------


## Alric

I don't know much about this topic, but there is something I do know. Anyone who you are hiring should be able to answer all your questions and should be happy to answer them. Meaning, before you hire anyone you should ask them how much they cost, and exactly what they will do for you. You can even try asking them about past jobs they have done for others, and for references from other people who hired them in the past. They should be able to give you samples of websites and stuff they have done for others, and they shouldn't have an issue with give you details on what they will do for you.

You probably want someone or a company who is going to give you some personal attention. If they are not willing to talk to you and answer all your questions, then it might not be worth hiring them. If all they are going to do is slap a banner ad on some websites to try and advertise for you, you could easily do that yourself.

----------


## clayhouse

It's important to do SEO as well. Like with online marketing, you can also hire someone else to it for you. Just make sure that they're using white hat instead of black hat.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search...e_optimization

----------

